# Frog Gigging on the Choctawhatchee



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone had any sucess at doing this? I have never attempted frog gigging, but it seems like somerhing I would like to do. I am a little down river from Cowford, and what concerns me is that there is a lot of tree growth over the bank. I don't really want to find hornet and wasp nests or whatever else is in those trees. Especially at night...

Do I need to try and find shoreline and work that?

Any insight would be welcomed.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wanna know too. I need a nighttime activity!


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

if you don't like playing in the trees, frogin ain't for you. All the easy slow fat frogs are in someone's frezzer now. Still some out there but you got to work for them wasps, snake, spider just part if getting those jumper.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I can make frogging work from my kayak with a light and gig. Not sure I have any frogs. Never seen any during the day but at night I hear them big time


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cane pole a small treble and a lil red yarn. They gig themselves!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Cane pole a small treble and a lil red yarn. They gig themselves!


And a 5 gallon bucket with vis-queen stretched over top with a slit to shove frog thu.
Then at the end of the trip you can let the littler ones go grow up some more.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was young we use to frog on the choctawhatchee . We didn't use gigs , we would just lay down on the bow of the boat and grab them. We put many a frog in a burlap sack ! Good times ! I haven't gone frogging in years. I live on perdido river now, and the bullfrogs are few and far between. Mostly leopard frogs here.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> When I was young we use to frog on the choctawhatchee . We didn't use a gigs , we would just lay down on the bow of the boat and grab them. We put many a frog in a burlap sack ! Good times ! I haven't gone frogging in years. I live on perdido river now, and the bullfrogs are few and far between. Mostly leopard frogs here.



I have no idea if I even have bull frogs. Might give it a try one night


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I see a few when I run catfish hooks in that stretch of the river getting under trees and dealing with wasps and snakes are just a big a part of running bush hooks as it is frog gigging


----------

